# Hey Chris!



## ajdehoogh (Dec 14, 2005)

Did you get my pm (from a couple weeks ago) about the email address thingi?


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2005)

Check your PMs, I totally missed it.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks bro!  Just got it set up.


----------

